# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Romanya mafya-PKK

## bozok

*Romanya mafya-PKK* 

*BEHİü KILIü*
*[email protected]* 
*30.12.2007* 


MADEM başladık devam edelim, PKK şu anda, Avrupa'nın en büyük torbacısı, yani uyuşturucu dağıtıcısı!.. Torbası büyük olduğu için de, Avrupa'nın yeraltında da oldukça etkin...
Ve AB devlerinin gizli servislerince kollanması da cabası!..
Ve de bu gizli servislerin, bu *"Kollamayı"* kendi ülkelerinin gençlerini zehirleyenleri çok iyi bilmesine rağmen yaptıkları çok dikkat çekicidir... Böylesine *"üzgür"* olan PKK çetesi, uyuşturucu pazarını bölüşemediği için Avrupa kökenli mafya orgütleriyle, sık sık çatışmalara giriyor.. .Avrupa, gene sıkça, uyuşturucu parasının üstüne yatan militanlar nedeniyle, eşkıya çetesinin iç hesaplaşmalarına da tanık oluyor!..

üetenin, Kürt kökenli iş sahiplerinin tepesine rahatça çökmesi, bunları *"Aidat"* şeklinde haraca bağlaması, gurbetçi Kürt ailelerinin çocuklarını tehditle dağa taşıması da, Avrupa'da rahatça yürüttüğü faaliyetleri arasında...

şimdi bazı çarpıcı örnekler verelim...

Misal Romanya'dan..

Bu ülkede, bir bisküvi fabrikasında çalışan *Mehmet Selek* adlı Kürt asıllı Türk vatandaşı, Romen asıllı eşini ve beş yaşındaki oğlunu öldürdükten sonra intihar etti... ülke bu olayla çalkalandı... Polis işi kurcalayınca olayın altından PKK çıktı...

Mehmet Selek, PKK militanıydı ve çete onu Romanya'da uyuşturucu satışında kullanıyordu... Bir parti miktar üzerine yatmış ve bu durumu tepesindekiler anlamıştı... Kendisini bekleyen akıbetten kurtulmak için seçtiği yola bakın ve dehşeti anlayın!..

Cinayet, Romen ulusal kanalı OTV ve çeşitli televizyon kanallarında ele alındı... PKK'ya yönelik tepkiler ortaya konuldu. 

PKK'nın Romanya'yı kara para aklama ve uyuşturucu ticaretinde önemli bir bölge olarak kullandığı biliniyor!. Bu ülkede öne çıkan çok ilginç bir de *"Yeraltı savaşı"* kayıtlarda yer alıyor...

*PKK ve üin mafyası arasındaki savaş!..* Tıpkı Londra'nın Heringey'i gibi, Bükreş'teki Dragonul Rosu Pazarı'nda da boy gösteren PKK mafyası ile üinliler arasında geçen yıl uyuşturucu / haraç kavgası çıktı... Beş PKK'lı yaralandı. 

üetenin Romanya sorumlusu *Abdulvahap Kandemir*, üinliler ile yüksek paralar karşılığında anlaştı ve *"Ateşkes"* yapıldı!.. 
Abdulvahap Kandemir'in, yaralı PKK'lılar için *"Kan parası"* aldığı ve üinliler'le, Romanya'daki haraç, kara para aklama ve uyuşturucu ticareti gibi organize suç faaliyetlerinin birlikte yürütülmesi konularinda gizli bir anlaşma yaptığı ileri sürüldü... 

*şimdi ilginç bir ayrıntı...*

Romanya?da PKK'nın karanlık işlerinin başındaki Abdülvahap Kandemir'in kim olduğuna gelince...

Doksanlı yılların başında, SHP kanadından TBMM'ye giren Leyla Zana ve ötekileri hatırlayınız... Aralarında, bir süre önce kalp krizi ile ölen *Orhan Doğan* da vardı... Bu Orhan Doğan'ın bir PKK militanını Ankara?ya getirdiği, milletvekili lojmanlarında sakladığı ve kendi kontenjanından, milletvekili haklarından yararlandırarak, devlet kesesinden tedavi ettirdiği biliniyor!.. Bu PKK militanı, söz konusu *Abdülvahap Kandemir'*dir... 

Yani, bu uyuşturucu kaçakcısı, Zanagiller zamanında TBMM'ye kadar sızmış PKK militanıdır!..

Romanya basını, PKK mafyasına bir ara ışık tutmaya çalıştı... *Cotidianul Gazetesi'nde* yayınlanan *"PKK, Uyuşturucu Ticareti'nde Avrupa'da En Büyük Olmak İstiyor"* başlıklı yazıda (27 Haziran 2007) şu satırlar yer aldı; "Avrupa'da uyuşturucu ticaretinde öne çıkmak isteyen terör şebekesi PKK'ya karşı Romen polisi harekete geçti. Romen İstihbarat Teşkilati kaynaklarına göre, ücalan'ın adamları, uyuşturucu kaçakçılığında daha etkin hale gelebilmek için, ülkede bombalama dahil her türlü şiddet eylemine başvuruyor. Romanya'ya kaçak yollardan getirilen Kürtler'in, PKK'ya haraç vermek, Schengen ülkeleri için vize almak ve çoğu zaman eroin kaçakçılığı yapmak zorunda bırakılıyorlar. Polis kaynaklarina göre, aslında PKK'lılar, Asya'daki gizli laboratuvarlarindan yola çıkarak Batı'da teslim alınan eroini kontrol ediyorlar ve Güney Amerika'dan aldıkları kokaini, çok revaçta olduğu Rusya'ya götürüyorlar."

üeteyi kollayan AB'liler, böyle bir günah galerisinin ortaklarıdır... Zira, kara paradan pay aldıkları durumlar da söz konusudur!..

----------

